# Hydrostatic tables



## szyklu (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm just about to finish my college and i have to write a thesis about accuracy of draft survey calculations and hull deflections.

I'm looking for some hydrostatic tables or trim and stability booklets of bulk carriers and tankers (but any others are welcome ). Especially, but not only, I'm looking for some ships with draft marks marked in five places.

Thanks for any help and sorry for my English

Best regards

Szymon


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Hydrostatic tables are specific to each vessel as are the cross curves of stability so it is unlikely that members here would have either in their possession. That said ships of the old Soviet Union, which had many ships of the same class, the data was often for the lead ship of the series and not specifically for another ship of the same class - which as can be expected led to difficulties in calculation. Having been a surveyor for many years , the only ships with 5 sets of draft marks each side I came across were Russian river/ocean vessels which were long and narrow and tended to be hogged amidships and saggged between midship and the ends when loaded and opposite when light.
I believe that draft surveys can be accurate (+/- half TPC) but accuracy depends on how careful one is on densities etc. - its a long process if carried out correctly.


----------

